# Multi-line input in JACube.



## DhuCerbin (Sep 20, 2007)

I'd like to generate some bunch of algs in JACube. I can generate the input lines in my script, but I'm new in "system" programing. I don't know how to pass those lines into JACube. I wouldn't to type every line separatly.


----------



## Johannes91 (Sep 20, 2007)

It's easiest to run JACube from shell/command prompt/whatever you call it. Use *<* and *>* to tell it where to read and write. For example this is how I'd do it in Linux:

```
java -cp ACube3.jar ACube oa < infile > outfile
```

I don't know if running Java programs looks different in Windows, but *<* and *>* should be exactly the same.

Another option is to just start ACube and paste all the input lines to it. You can give it many at a time, it will solve all of them one by one, but you'd have to keep an eye on it and save all the results manually.


----------



## DhuCerbin (Sep 20, 2007)

Heh, It's so simple.

Thanks a lot. I ran it on my shell, I will look how fast computers we have on university


----------

